# How do you get a replacement social security card?



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone know?

We lost Ronin's card (or never received it, actually -- I imagine it came in an unmarked envelope and I tossed it without opening it). We have his number, but cannot get a replacement card without:
-- original medical records (who gives those out?)
-- or a school id card/school registration info
-- or vaccination records.

He's not vaccinated and not in school (obviously, he's 2). He probably won't be going to school and may not be getting vaxxed.

So what's a mom to do? I don't really feel like we NEED the card, as we have his number, but DP really wants to have the card as well. He thinks there must be SOMETHING else.

Can I get a passport for him and use that as proof of ID? That was the last thought I had . . . of course I suspect I might need an SS card to get a passport. What a mess!!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you checked the official social security website? They give a longer list of documents that can be used as identification to get a replacement card- I believe they'll also accept an insurance card and birth certificate.

I've had to request cards before, and it wasn't that big of a deal. I sent the documents to the social security office, along with a completed application I downloaded off the SS website. It was a pretty simple and fast process.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I would check out SS website and see if there is an option on a replacement card. If not look for the closest one nearby and stop in and ask. I'm sure its happened before and should be a quick fix. Good luck.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

You can get a blank vax card and put his name on it and present it as his vax record, even though he hasn't had any.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I called and that's what they told me -- original medical records, school id/school records, or a vax history. I told them the doctor's won't release originals, he won't be going to school, or getting vaxxed, and she basically said, you're SOL. i stopped in the office a year ago and they said pretty much the same thing, but nicer, and I forgot about it for awhile.

From the looks of it, though, I can get him a passport without a SS card, and then apply for the replacement SS card once we have a passport. Ridiculous, but it should work.

I just can't apply for a passport until we get back from Montreal in March, but that's no big deal. We don't need a social security card right now anyway.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
You can get a blank vax card and put his name on it and present it as his vax record, even though he hasn't had any.









I like your thinking! I'll have to ask for a vax card from the pediatrician next time we're there and see if it works.


----------

